# Roller Coaster marriage



## Aussiemom09 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello....my husband and I have been married for a year and a half, together for 2. If you do the math that would tell you, we got married pretty soon after we started dating. We went to high school together, so we have some history. I have 2 kids, and he has none. He knew I had kids when we started dating. It was really great in the beginning. But now, it's like a freaking roller coaster, quite honestly, I feel I just want off of. In the time we have been together, he has went through, 10, if not more jobs. He had steady job when we started dating, but quit the job the day after we came back from our honeymoon. It was a commission based job, and his reasoning is, he wanted a more dependable paycheck. All of our problems started then, when he made that decision by himself, without discussing it with me first. Since then, I've caught him lying about working several times. I am not money hungry at all, but I also don't want a lazy husband who doesn't contribute to our finances. I've felt all alone in our marriage for a while. And not just in the finance dept. We argue more than anything, I do not trust him at all. Not so much in an affair kind of way, just in general. He's not the man I thought he was. More importantly, he's not the role model I want for my kids. We started counseling a couple weeks ago, and things were looking up. He just got a new job, and was enjoying it, has had it for about 2 weeks. Well just as soon as things start to get good, they get bad again. He didn't go to work yesterday, and he keeps telling me he's not happy. He's depressed. I've tried everything to help him. Took him to get seen by a doctor, they prescribed him medicine he just ended up abusing and quit using. He refuses to see a tharapist regularly. I'm to the point where, if he isn't willing to help himself, then I don't know what I can do to help him. I don't know why he's not happy. He won't tell me. He has a job he loves, at least that's what he tells me. He tells me that me and the kids are his everything, but yet he's anything but a family man. We all have to beg him to do things with us. I'm just beginning to feel he's more of a roommate than a husband and step father. Ugh....is it time to call it quits? I just want to do what's best for my children, and right now this is not what I would ever want for them...or me.


----------

